# Hints & tips - dog in a mh



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All
Having acquired a dog for the first time, it will soon be time to venture out with dog in MH. Any good hints & tips from the experienced dog-owning MHers?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lydnian said:


> Hi All
> Having acquired a dog for the first time, it will soon be time to venture out with dog in MH. Any good hints & tips from the experienced owning MHers?
> Thanks in advance


Don't let it up on the seats and 
If you are leaving doggie in the van while you go into a supermarket, if you activate the alarm, make sure you deactivate the internal movement sensor.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have an 8 month old puppy (Border Collie) who has taken to our MH like the proverbial to water.....

We made sure we took his favourite cushion, he settled on it for nearly 5 minutes in 4 days.....

took his toys, that was OK we could play with them......

took his favourite food...... he ate it as so as we produced it, made sure he had water 24/7 which of course we stepped in frequently....

he wears a harness and is strapped in whenever we can and are moving. Also took a long length (10m) of line with a snap hook at each end so we could attach him when we wanted to keep him close - that worked well, till he got bored and chewed through the line.....

All in all it is fun and he enjoys it, but particularly likes sleeping between us...... but will accept the floor if really pushed,,,,,

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Dogs link things together so either take the dog for a walk before it goes in the van for a pleasant rest, or ensure it gets plenty of exercise/fun at journeys end. The dog will then associate the van with pleasant memories.

Do you know the dog's history? That can help make adjustments in the van so the dog is a happy traveller. One of our dogs came from a dog's home and jumped into the van even before we'd decided to adopt him. Another needed bribing to get in the van but after a few trips, was fine and dandy. The first was a seasoned traveller with his past owner, the other had never been in a vehicle.

If we left them in the van for short periods, we put a blanket on the passenger seat so they could sit and look out. The second one was always sat on my seat [driver] when we came back.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, have a nice damp cloth ready to wipe doggies feet as he/she enters the van.
We take our shoes off, but doggie can't
Also, if it is raining, have a towel handy to dry doggie, before coming into the van.
You really don't want a shaking doggie inside!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Get rid of carpet if you have it and use small rugs. We also use swim towels from decathlon, we have dozens of them ( seriously) they dry dogs well and we leave down on floor when its wet. 
Get a travel dog bowl for water ( its kind of floppy and waterproof, folds up)..it can be left on the floor while on the move and it will not spill ( well it will if you overfill it, naturally). 
Handheld rechargable hoover is a must for us too.
We have 2 dogs that lose hair. I swear they save it up for the van. 
Dont let dogs on seats or in bathrooms and most certainly never on beds !! We adhere to that except the bathroom..,one of them learned to open the door...

In our case we have a massive freezer in ghe garage just for dog food cos they eat raw. But that is just silly 
Oh and a shower in the garage for hosing down mega stinky dogs
We also have aircon just for doggies. They can be left for a good few hours whatever the weather.

I could go on and on. I have lost count of the money spent due to dogs in houses and motorhomes and cars. Spoiled buggers.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks all so far. All (well most) quite sensible!

Penquin - ours is a 6 month old Border Collie/Welsh Collie X so we already know about chewing ability!

We only have 2 travelling seats (with belts). Any tips on how to secure the mutt en route. We have a harness that will clip into the seat belt but I think the other half will object to lying on the floor!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Get some throws for the seats,the dog will almost certainly get on them when you are out.If you do leave the dog in the truck for any length of time make sure the windows are on the ventilation position with blinds almost closed and there is plenty of fresh water available.Also check that the hound is relaxed when left and not barking.Some sites insist that they must not be left unattended but as long as the dog is relaxed and not barking and causing annoyance to your camping neighbours I can't see the problem,even when the weather is hot team terrier have been fine(if it is hot I put the external screens on).
Get a decent stock of doggy bags to keep in the motorhome and lastly buy a flea/tick collar-most of the places we have been have had those nasty ticks lurking in the undergrowth just waiting for an opportunity to jump onto Fido for a free meal.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

We started very slowly by getting him in the motorhome while it was sat on the drive and giving him a treat. If I was working on the van I'd always take him in the van with me so he could get used to it while it was sat there.

We took it up a notch by starting the engine and just leaving it running for a while but giving him lots of praise and attention before going back in the house.

He has his favourite toys and his own bed in the van. He is happy just to be near me while I work. These days, we only need to open the front door and he runs out and sits by the motorhome waiting to be let in.

He associates the van with fun. We almost always go to the seaside which he loves. We very rarely leave him in the van and if we know we're going out for dinner he gets an extra long run on the beach and we don't feed him until we return so he is tired out and sleepy.

He still sits on the seats when he's on his own but he doesn't cause any damage so we don't force that issue. He's happy and we're happy so that's enough for us.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Get some throws for the seats,the dog will almost certainly get on them when you are out.


Not necessarily! We took daughters dog Elle ) who has recently died) and we loved her like mad, but we never let her on seats or furniture at home. Our daughter does :frown2: but Elle dog, knew from when she lived with us, that she was not permitted on furniture.
So she did have mixed signals :frown2: at our house, she never even tried to get up onto a settee, but at daughters this was normal:surprise:
When she was with us in the van, she would never try to go up onto a seat, even when we were asleep, but if we went out to a supermarket, she would, and we found her on the drivers seat, watching for us. 
The solution, was to restrain her on a piece of rope, tied to the table leg (it was strong enough) and everything was OK!
We do miss her:frown2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Get some throws for the seats,the dog will almost certainly get on them when you are out.If you do leave the dog in the truck for any length of time make sure the windows are on the ventilation position with blinds almost closed and there is plenty of fresh water available.Also check that the hound is relaxed when left and not barking.Some sites insist that they must not be left unattended but as long as the dog is relaxed and not barking and causing annoyance to your camping neighbours I can't see the problem,even when the weather is hot team terrier have been fine(if it is hot I put the external screens on).
> Get a decent stock of doggy bags to keep in the motorhome and lastly buy a flea/tick collar-most of the places we have been have had those nasty ticks lurking in the undergrowth just waiting for an opportunity to jump onto Fido for a free meal.


Or get a mate to dog sit while you go out:wink2:...

Our 9 week old pup "Is" a nightmare at the moment, she has just found out she can bark, sorry puppy yap... We take it in turns for the 4.45am shift when it is time to play for an hour, then she crashes out and so do we!..

She is so cute she can get away with anything and not get beat up0..

ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I wast told to try to avoid giving the dog water and food for a an hour or two before a journey. Take them out for a run just before you set off to let them burn off a bit of energy.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Best scurity is clipped into seatbelt but there must be somewhere else you can tie him to.
One of ours ate the floor..a good square metre of it. 
We picked them both up as pups in the van..over a 100km away. In general if dogs are happy and comfortable they will adapt. If you get stressed they get stressed etc
I am sure it will be great fun for all of you


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Dogs like to see where they are going and what's going on outside.
So to stop your dog from going stir crazy dedicate one seat that is his. Of course he is going to use any/all of the seats and the bed when left on guard when his humans are gadding about. A small price for a quarter mile security zone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't do it>

Too late:smile2:

Never ever take a dog in a van

They get wet, smell, need walks, a can only be lefti if they are cool have had a walk are comfortable ect

Other than that

Unless they attack everyone within 3 foot of the van

They are a doddle, Aldra

:grin2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Dogs like to see where they are going and what's going on outside.
> So to stop your dog from going stir crazy dedicate one seat that is his. Of course he is going to use any/all of the seats and the bed when left on guard when his humans are gadding about. A small price for a quarter mile security zone.


That may well be the case for some dogs. Not a good idea for ours. One is a catalan sheepdog who is quite determined to herd anything and everything in his sights...so his view outside is limited when we are moving. The other one is a headcase of a standard schnauzer and he is firmly anchored to the floor :wink2:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have a dog you are obliged to sell your motorhome ................. this is a fact


Look on fleabay and no motorhome has ever been built that has had a dog in it.


As for us we have an extremely large (not fat) black Labrador - she tells us exactly how we will and will not use the motorhome


We are constantly cleaning and hovering after her - she is a complete nightmare!


.....................wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Our telepathic Patterdale terrier knows as soon as we start to think about a trip and she's the first one in the van when we start to load up, she absolutely loves it. We have rigged up a seat between driver and passenger seat that she sits on when we are travelling, it's just a piece of board that slides under both seats with a thick foam cushion that then wedges between the seats, we can take it out when we are parked up so still able to swivel the seats

I've got throws on all the hab seats as the floor is just not good enough for her! At night her doggie bed goes on the drivers seat and she stays there most of the night but occasionally sneaks in with me or himself

We have Heosafe locks on the van doors and a Fiamma security bar on the hab door so dont need to bother with alarms if we leave her in there alone although we dont do that often, she's not keen on being left alone and she's been know to stand on the horn until we turn back. She's also managed to push the radio face-off back on with her paws and turn the volume to full blast :surprise:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lydnian said:


> Thanks all so far. All (well most) quite sensible!
> 
> Penquin - ours is a 6 month old Border Collie/Welsh Collie X so we already know about chewing ability!
> 
> We only have 2 travelling seats (with belts). Any tips on how to secure the mutt en route. We have a harness that will clip into the seat belt but I think the other half will object to lying on the floor!


we can share notes then.......

ours was initially VERY travel sick but he has adjusted and now leaps into the car or the MH, we tried medication but it was not too effective, then "herbal tranquilisers", once was enough as he seemed to settle in the front of the car between MrsW's knees (he has gradually evolved to claiming the whole seat...

Yes, they love to see where they are going and will comment on such things as cows at close range....

We use towels to dry feet whenever he is wet (i.e. after every time he goes out as he LOVES chasing "puddle fish" and "stick fish" in every puddle he finds....

We have found giving him one of the hide chewy bones is a great distraction and he will either ignore it totally while we drive and then attack it, or sit and work at it for ages - there is no rhyme nor reason over which it will be (that we can work out yet)

It's a learning experience and yes, they do drop hair, but so did I when I was MUCH younger......

as regards attaching - we only have the two front seat belts (Swift Kontiki 615) so we use a normal lead (webbing) on his harness and slip the loop that we would hold over the seatbelt stalk for the front passenger seat - not ideal but the best we can do, we have thought about putting a loop through the floor somewhere to clip him to, but there is nowhere that springs to mind yet....

The pic below is him enjoying the view








[/URL][/IMG]

Dave


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

I suppose another thing to think about is how 'precious' is your van?

Some people like to keep their vans absolutely pristine. And if I'd paid upwards of 50k then I might have different ideas!

Our van is 15 years old and I reckon we'll keep it until it goes to the great motorhome park in the sky. So a few (or a lot!) of dog hairs or dog slobber or muddy footprints on the carpets isn't a huge issue for us. He's our lovely boy and we can always wash a carpet.

Strange as it sounds, Bailey dictates where we go to huge degree. We don't do 'city breaks' because he wouldn't enjoy it and if he cant enjoy it, neither would we. But we love being with Bailey and we all like the same things

And look at that face!....


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Penquin said:


> we can share notes then.......
> 
> We use towels to dry feet whenever he is wet (i.e. after every time he goes out as he LOVES chasing "puddle fish" and "stick fish" in every puddle he finds....
> 
> Dave


True story -

We had an underslung gas tank fitted by Autogas 2000

He was talking to my OH about the benefits and releasing extra locker space and my OH said "Oh yes, we want the gas locker for dog things - balls and towels and ball chuckers"

He was horrified we were paying so much money for space for dog things...

Not strictly true, but yeah, we do use the old gas locker for all of Baileys things


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

cheap fleece throws are great, they protect furniture/carpets, dry dogs if you run out of towels, cover dogs in the night if it's cold, great kit.

travel water bowl, you can leave water down for the dog, without it spilling in transit.

o'tom Tick removers, country walks are great, but ticks aren't!

My dogs have a long packing list, to ensure they have as much fun as us


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Make a little cover for the central UNlocking button below the radio! (for when you have to leave it in the van).

Kev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having a garage is a must for us

Not just because we can't tie him outside

It's a place that he can go when he's wet to drip dry and he loves to swim, he has a bed in there and we use a wicking pad to draw the moisture away, and microfibre towels which dry quickly 

We can put him there, behind wire doors when we are cleaning or cooking

If we go out we close all window blinds and he settles to sleep and never makes a sound

For us aircon is essential in hot weather and we have the everlasting breeze fan which we leave running on cooler days, and put into the garage when he is in there
If he is content then so are we

I cook his main meal, chicken and brown rice every day
I wouldn't put him in kennels so a MH is a must for us

aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We fed our new dog in the motorhome for a few days before travelling with him. At first just quietly and then with the engine running. We spent a little time on this as he came with travel sickness issues. In fact he is happier in the motorhome than in the car!We just went away locally for our first trip in case we needed to cut it short. In fact he was the model of good behaviour. He has trouble controlling his bowels at home so we though we would have some broken sleep but not a bit of it. We settled him on his, memory foam, bed when we retired and he stayed there all night!The only little issue we had was him barking at walkers with their dogs passing the site.Can't be bothered to keep him off the seats. He is lighter than us so will not do any more damage than we would.There have been reports of dogs left alone, with the blinds shut, ripping the blinds to see out. We never shut all the blinds, just the ones that keep the sun out.Happy travelling with your new best buddy!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose it depends on the dog

Shadow has never been destructive in the house or van

If we left the blinds open he would be demented guarding the van from passers by

Once they are closed he is off duty and can relax and sleep to recuperate from the walk or cycle run he has prior to us leaving him

That's the one thing we are at a loss to change, people crossing the road in front of the van set him off and it can be a pain when driving in crowded areas

Aldra


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Many thanks everyone. Some very useful hints and tips. This is the reason:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

So all you expert dog owners, a piece of advice if you will. The reason we are considering getting a motorhome again, is that we have taken on a rescue ex-racing Greyhound and want to be able to travel and stay places with her which is more difficult if we stay in hotels etc.

She is car savvy and loves travelling generally. We took her today to look at some motorhomes and she pops in and out with confidence. Our problems centre around the fact that she cannot be left on her own ( get's very stressed) and cannot be let off the lead (thinks that everything small that moves is there to be disemboweled and torn apart), and whether she needs securing in some way when we're on the move. At the moment, in the car, she lays in the boot area of our hatchback so can't move around very much but is quite comfortable.

I'm aware that many campsites request your dog is kept on a lead at all times, but what do you do when they are loose in the van and you want to let them move around freely inside and outside. We've thought of a lunge line with one of those stakes in the ground so she can move around a bit, but we have to be careful as she can go from zero to flat out in about three strides ! (really you have to see it to believe it). Oh! and she weighs 32 kilos?? Any better suggestions?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well welcome home colonel

You to have a dog from hell

No you can't use the name 

It's a copyright

The MHF from hell dog

We can't tie him outside the MHF

He attacks anyone who comes near

So we have a garage

Wire doors either side 

Once away from the van

An embarrassing pussy cat

Adores everyone

and they adore him, a big lumbering softy

Other dogs

Fine unless they are aggressive 

Then it's "Rock on Tommy "

The secret is
Know your dog

Ensure he is under control at all times
And wish you had chosen a miniature poodle

Brilliant foisty little gems

But not a hurtling 81/2 stone 

Hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Lydnian said:


> Hi All
> Having acquired a dog for the first time, it will soon be time to venture out with dog in MH. Any good hints & tips from the experienced dog-owning MHers?
> Thanks in advance


Far from an experienced dog owner, this little fella being my first, but the more I chilled with him, the better he was and he loves being in the van....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

....and outside the van.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Despite all advice so far given which is incredibly useful I shall now impart the most important advice of all

When selling your motorhome NEVER tell people you have a dog - it will immediately reduce the price by a factor of 50%!

People who own expensive motorhomes should never have dogs or kids or grandkids or smoke or drink - in fact try not to use your on board toilet or shower if possible!
(if you are really worried try not to cook or eat in it either and avoid putting any miles on it what so ever)

Other than that there is not a lot more I can suggest - except enjoy you travels with your new best friend - happy travels to you


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We always teach ours a strong "wait" command so that they don't leap out of the van every time the door is open. Ours is an old van and the dogs are allowed on the seats. He can watch us as we move about outside if he wants to. He now knows that he must always be on the bench seat waiting if he wants to be let out of the van. If he gets down and goes to the door before he is released he has to go back and wait. It didn't take him long to learn.
We use Vet Bed to cover the carpets and absorb dirt. They wash at 60 deg  Also a sheet of close woven fabric to cover the bench seat.
The latest best buy was a dog tie from ebay that is coiled and has a large clip (carabiner?) for attaching to the van and one for the collar. It coils up and so doesn't wrap around everything and is, I hope, too tough to chew through. We used to use a flexi lead secured to the van but he chewed through that and the replacement rope


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Posted this on a seperate forum but putting it on here

Aldi has wicking incontinence sheets at £14 99, yesterday's offer

I bought two, seem excellent value so I'm going back today for another two

They absorb the moisture leaving the top dry and wick it to a central core

I've always used Kyle sheets which are very expensive to buy and mine are getting near to needing replacement 

Shadow loves to swim and being long coated gets very wet in the rain

Excellent in the van or car 

Aldra


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi patp. Teach a Greyhound a strong wait command?? Hmmm i'll be the one waiting - until hell freezes over. 😀. Now, if it were Goooo!! That might work! 😳. She's actually quite well behaved inside the van but we can't have her wandering about while we're moving so need some kind of anchor. She already wears a harness. Also, it's when we're on a campsite and when we can't hold onto her lead. Are those spiral coil things you screw in the ground any good?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Colonel, 

We've used the spiral dog tie for years, but he's fairly well behaved and doesn't try to pull it out.

I've used as ours as intended with the screw in anchor at one end and Zack at the other, but I mostly anchor both ends after threading it through the handle of his lead, which gives him a bit more scope outside of the van. On hard standings, if there is a fence close to the pitch, I unclip from the screw and loop the cable around a fence post and attach him to the other end.

Ken.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You could try using a harness to tie out your greyhound. Do not trust those metal spikes that twist into the ground though. I would only ever tether my dog to a fence or to the motorhome. As above we have a wire spiral type tether that expands and contracts with the dog. It is very strong with good clips for fastening to the motorhome and to the dog. Some people surround their vans with windbreaks to keep the dog's focus from wandering to all the passing dogs etc. This might allow you to leave your dog loose in the van as long as you are sure the windbreaks will keep him in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> Despite all advice so far given which is incredibly useful I shall now impart the most important advice of all
> 
> When selling your motorhome NEVER tell people you have a dog - it will immediately reduce the price by a factor of 50%!
> 
> ...


Well that's ruined my plans:surprise:

I was hoping to sell the van with the dog thrown in as an incentive to buy>

Might as well take up smoking then!!!:grin2:

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we wild camp or are alone on an Aire

We use a heavy duty rope with spring clips that goes around the wheel of the van 

Shadow is clipped to that with a rotating clip on a spring so he doesn't tangle himself up

He is kept on a fairly short strong rope

In the van he wears a harness and has a seatbelt clip, again extended so he can lie comfortable on the floor behind the front seats

Just make sure it's a padded travel harness, that takes and spreads the pressure on the chest in the event of accident 

Never ever secure a dog to a seatbelt on a collar when travelling

Oh you would be surprised at the number of people who do 

In the event of an accident

One non flying strangled dog

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You've probably guessed by now

The MHF hound from hell

Is one very intelligent deeply loved hound

Loved by many who have met him

Non the less 

This is not an ideal MH dog

Too protective

Although a gentle giant out and about

Ask sue how she feels about an 81/2 stone dog leaning on her and hoping to get on her knee, he is as big as her

Around and in the MH he is a nightmare

Protection gone mad

So we have to adapt to suit

Even changed the MH for a garage model where he's safely contained on site

As I've said

Remove him from the MH

He is a big friendly softy

Loved by many

In it 

He's a hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have taught a cat killing greyhound to live with my cat, in the past, so they can learn. It just takes lots of patience and reward based methods that mean something to the dog. Having said that I would never have trusted her once the chase instinct kicked in away from home. I have seen some doing competitive obedience too


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well path

I'm sending you shadow

Reward him all you like

Sit with him squashing you on your knee

Wander with him among people who want to say hello

Watch out for wheelchairs
His speciality

He loves people in wheelchairs

Then take him in the van

A nightmare

Guards with his life

Including any one who walks across a crossing in front of the van

Anyone he comes close to the van

This is our 4th german Shepard 

Since 1984 

He remains a hound from hell

And we are well experienced 

But flummoxed

Aldra


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm probably doing her disservice as she's relatively well behaved. However, she absolutely cannot be trusted. So easily distracted that she can be into hunt and chase mode in the blink of an eye. Patp - She can and has been trained and she will walk past a cat now without doing a good impersonation of Zeppity on steroids which is some progress. She'll also come to a whistle, but she can just as easily decide to run off after some interesting looking phenomenon that I can't see. We keep persevering who knows by the time she reaches 5 years she might have slowed down a bit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly

Shadow is an absolute dream

Until he's not

We can't trust that moment 

When he turns from adorable

To Hells angel

Aldra


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

*Cherry and her friend Piggy*

Cherry having a play with another doggie. She doesn't quite get it but Piggy the Jack Russell very nearly did!!

Oops tried to post a video, but didn't work - sorry!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The best advice

Too late 

Do not get a dog at all

We hire ours out to would be dog owners

Just to get a feel of

A Mhf dog from hell

Feet like giant sponges, mop up water

Long coat to absorb rain, loves swimming and brings back most of the river in his coat

Hates anyone approaching the van

Even crossing the road in front of it

Apart from that

He's a big 81/2 stone softie

Needs to walk several times a day

Requires air con in hot weather
Other than that a doddle

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course you are always fighting the breed specific behaviours. GSD's will guard. Greyhounds will chase. It is all about staying one step ahead and not allowing it to get out of hand. Easier said than done.
We are currently working with a Romanian Street Hound. He has a strong hunting instinct which would have served his ancestors well! He also looks like he has some GSD in him and that makes him quite a barker and he resource guards. In his case this is his bed. With some dogs it is the house or substitute house. We have had greyhounds, whippets and lurchers in the past. Their hunting instinct is their downfall. We thought that this time we would keep away from them but have ended up with a hunter anyway!
I am loaded down with chicken or liver cake when we go on our walks. He his getting the idea and we have been working with him for six months. Still a long way to go before he can be fully trusted off lead. At eighteen months of age we are going through the worst time (I hope!).


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Patp, if you've had Greyhounds you know exactly what the issues are. Ours is an ex-racer so there are other issues too. But we're both enjoying learning about each others worlds !


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

*Video link*

I tried to post a video earlier of our Greyhound Cherry having a rare run about. (We can't let her off the lead normally) but it wouldn't work. Maybe this one will?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely video. Such a joy to see them do what they are bred for


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Patp
Looking at location

Now we candrop off the MHF Hound from hell

For a few weeks and pick him up on return

Say 8 weeks later

If you are not squashed, beguiled

Maybe you can stop him going frantic when anyone either comes near the MH

Or crosses the road in front of it, at the side or anywhere near it at all

Even those he has spent time with and enjoys

When we get into the MH

It's all hell let loose

7yrs

Not a scrap of difference

Walks at heel

Understands all commands

Seems to have an inbuilt clock for meal times and informs you of the time

Welcomes dogs to share his home

Well he is in love with tuggys Ellie

But in the van he remains a nightmare

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry got enough on my hands lol! Boot camp never works anyway. He might stop doing it here and revert to type when he comes home.


Most guarding behaviour is born of fear. Fear of someone invading their space. Small spaces are worse because the dog feels more trapped. The fight/flight response is extremely strong in dogs. We control ours by using our reasoning brain. Dogs do not have this facility and so react to the chemical response in their brain without reasoning it out.


If they cannot flee, because of being confined, then the chemicals in their brain tell them to fight. Lots of dogs display this behaviour when on lead. They feel unable to flee, from the perceived threat (often another dog), and so have to use the fight option. Very hard to cure. All revolves around persuading the dog, when he is calm enough to learn, that the perceived threat is harmless. Getting him calm enough to learn (fear prevents learning) is the hardest thing of all. 


With a dog displaying aggression to (fear of) other dogs, distance is used to reduce the size of the perceived threat and get the dog calm enough to learn. This can be hundreds of yards away. Rewards are then used for the correct, calm, behaviour while the threat is around but at a distance. The distance between the dog and the perceived threat is then gradually reduced until the dog is comfortable being closer to the other dog/s. This can take many, many months of hard, patient work. Often going back to square one when something unforeseen happens.


In the case of dogs guarding the home environment distance is not an option. The best way is to try to anticipate and reward the dog for calm behaviour before the fight/flight response kicks in. In practice this is very difficult because we have no control over other people coming near the home/motorhome and so cannot get the dog calm enough to learn that they are safe. If the dog is ever calm as someone approaches then lots and lots of lovely rewards should be produced, while he is calm, and withdrawn when he reacts aggressively. Of course having the fabulous treats handy for these rare events is a practical nightmare. By the time they are produced it is usually too late to reward the good, calm, behaviour because it has been replaced by a fear response (aggression) and no learning is possible while the dog is in that state of mind.


The calmer we stay the better. So shouting at the dog does not help! The dog thinks we are "joining in" with his behaviour and that we are also fearful of people approaching.


The "bar open - bar closed" technique might be useful. At the approach of people, the bar opens and lots of lovely rewards flow freely. As they retreat the bar closes and the treats disappear. In this case the treats continue even if he is reacting badly. This can teach the dog that people approaching signal good things happening to him. Again this can take a long time and involve a lot of hard work. The longer the behaviour has been going on the harder it is to crack.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

colonel said:


> Patp, if you've had Greyhounds you know exactly what the issues are. Ours is an ex-racer so there are other issues too. But we're both enjoying learning about each others worlds !


Oh yes! They are worth it though


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Very interesting and insightful explanation of the reason dogs react when they feel threatened in the guarding situation. Did you write this patp? You must be a dog behaviourist! :smile2: 

It's why it always upsets me when people whose dogs are off lead, allow their dogs to hassle ours, who is always on a lead. She is very placid but will respond quite aggresively if pressed. The other owners always say things like, "it's ok he's very friendly", or "he just wants to say hello", or "oh! He's never done that before!" Dogs ONLY have those two possible reactions when they feel afraid or threatened. Normally they would prefer to flee rather than risk getting injured but even the most docile will react if pressed 

Regarding not having treats available immediately to reward good behaviour, using a clicker when training can help as the dog will know a treat is coming and will wait for it. However like most dog owners I have treats, poop bags and squares of newspaper in every pocket of every jacket that I ever wear!!:surprise:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent post patp .
One of our dogs is terrible with other dogs generally and worse when on lead. His problem is that he needs to guard our other dog from potential threat. We have done some BAT work and its clear that with patience he will improve. If another dog suddenly turns up though all hell will break loose...
If I go in front when walking on lead it is better. He feels more in control. Unfortunately husband often forgets and charges ahead ...
We can now pass 4 or 5 dogs calmly but if he is not given a chance to move on past then a tantrum ensues. 
Like colonel I get a little annoyed when people allow their dogs to rampage when its clear the other dog is stressed by it. Dogs with zero recall are the worst..
We all love our furry friends and just want them calm and happy. We manage for the most part


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Get one of these - http://theanimalarm.com

If you leave your dog in your motorhome at any point, this sends you a text when it gets too hot. You can also send a text to the device and it responds with the current temperature.

Have travelled with a dog in our various vans for years; motorhomes take quite some time to heat up in the sun (blinds pulled down and various vents opened); leave some water out and then this device saves you worrying that it might be getting too hot.

Craig


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have ordered a sliding window

Albert will fit it into the garage door

It means on the occasions when we need to travel with a wet or muddy hound who has just plunged into the nearest river

He can drip dry outside the main MH

And on wet days he can safely stay in the garage whilst we cook clean etc

Although we have wire doors either side of the garage

If it really rains we need to bring him in or his bed would get soaked if the garage doors are fully open

He has a duck down feather bed in a waterproof coating in the garage

For lounging on site 

A cover which wicks and holds water away from him

This is one pampered MHF Hound from Hell

He should be so grateful

He couldn't give a toss

He is

Rock Von Gold Midnight Ebony

Alias Shadow the hound from hell

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Colonel, I am a behaviourist - now retired for a while.


Clickers are excellent but timing is of the essence. A lot of people struggle with working the clicker, managing the dog and the food all at the same time.


By far the best treatment for any unwanted dog behaviour is to call out a properly qualified behaviourist to assess the dog in its own environment with the owners present. Owners must be prepared to change the way they do things. Lots of people just want the behaviourist to turn up and train the dog. They are quite aggrieved when given a whole host of things to do that are outside their comfort zone. Many are just grateful to understand the reasons why their dog behaves the way it does.


Anyone can call themselves a behaviourist so the best way to find one is to go through either COAPE or APBC. I qualified through COAPE so am a little biased in their favour  
They all only work on referral from a vet but this can usually be done on the telephone as most vets steer well clear of the minefield that is dog behaviour. The dog must, however, be free of pain, or any other problems, before behaviour modification can be attempted so a vet check is always a good idea as a first step.


If it is just basic training that is needed then the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (APDT) have a register of well qualified, up to date, trainers. They are all expected to update their skills regularly and their motto is Kind, Fair and Effective.


Whatever you do, do not watch Cesar Milan. The man has been charged with dog cruelty in the States and had his tour of Britain cancelled once his true methods were uncovered


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

patp said:


> Yes, Colonel, I am a behaviourist - now retired for a while.
> 
> Clickers are excellent but timing is of the essence. A lot of people struggle with working the clicker, managing the dog and the food all at the same time.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not watch Cesar Milan. The man has been charged with dog cruelty in the States and had his tour of Britain cancelled once his true methods were uncovered


You will be pleased to know that I do not follow Mr Milan's methods. We have seen a behavourist with Cherry and tried to modify our behaviour to suit the circumstances. Luckily for us she is pretty well adjusted. She just suffers with all the things that ex racing greyhounds are susceptible too!! She is terrified of the sound of guns but not so much with thunder which we are puzzled about? Also separation anxiety but as we have no need to be separated that is not such a problem. Oh! And her prey drive is quite high.

As for clicker training, obviously in the beginning you must give the reward immediately on clicking, but further down the line you can delay the reward a bit. Thanks for your insightful information.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like Cherry has fallen on her feet in coming to such enlightened owners


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, she certainly knew what she was doing patp ???


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've just ordered Shadow an Anxiety relief jacket , Thundershirt 

Prob wasted £30 but if it calms and reassures him around the motorhome, it will be worth its weight in gold

Still trying to find a waterproof coat that fits him, really want one that covers his chest as well as his back

But being a deep chested long haired hound they all seem too small around the girth 

Aldra


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I've just ordered Shadow an Anxiety relief jacket , Thundershirt
> 
> Prob wasted £30 but if it calms and reassures him around the motorhome, it will be worth its weight in gold
> 
> ...


We use dog coats bought from eBay. http://www.doggiecoats.co.uk/?gclid...7kWOheTH2GpfBTTdwL8h3pqCfqiE_HQA9ZBoCsrrw_wcB

If you speak to them, they will try to make a coat to suit. We use the coats at night when we have no hook up. The fleece lining keeps the dogs warm as the temp drops. On hook up, we set the heater temp to a minimum of 12-14o depending on circumstances. We haven't tried the jackets they make with no fleece lining. We like these because they are step in and zip is at back. Our pair love mud.

On the OP point.
We are currently in the Black Forest with 2 youngish Vizslas. Using Stellplatz and Aires where we can. (Been in France too). Dogs are harnessed and fastened to a seat belt when travelling. The youngest has, at times, preferred not to be on the seat so we have an alternative solution where he has a seatbelt lead that clips to his harness and into the seatbelt anchor side. One end looks like a seat belt blade. We have 2 desk top USB fans that we leave on in the van if it is warm outside. We try to keep the van as cool as possible keeping it with blinds closed, top ventilation open with mesh screens to allow as much air in while restricting sunlight. We always have water available and encourage both dogs to drink at pee breaks when driving. We have faced challenges finding places to let the dogs run as they would at home. Normally they would have at least an hour running in a local forest/hill track. In both France and Germany we have tried to visit forested areas as much as we can. We take the dogs as far from the road as we are able and let them off the lead for periods of time to help them run. 
We have found they are sensitive to noise and strangers, barking at times. We are working to reduce this. The biggest challenge has been ensuring that they eat enough. In the warmer climes of France and Germany they have not eaten as much as usual.
We have one of the spiral peg things (our first was nicked at a campsite in northern France after we left it out overnight). Both dogs attach to it and we use extended 'training' leads to give them room to move about. When not travelling, they are loose in the van and use their beds that we brought from home.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

*Campsites Charging for Dogs!!*

What is it with campsites charging for dogs? Do they use the showers? - The toilets? - Electric? - Water? and yet most charge up to £4 extra per night in high season. Now, call me cynical, but is this just a neat way of making extra money? :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

colonel said:


> What is it with campsites charging for dogs? Do they use the showers? - The toilets? - Electric? - Water? and yet most charge up to £4 extra per night in high season. Now, call me cynical, but is this just a neat way of making extra money? :frown2:


You could be right Colonel. We avoid them if we can but perhaps that is their plan? The last time we used a proper site, rather than a CL/CS, that didn't charge extra for dogs, it was full of dogs. I felt a bit sorry for the non doggy people.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have returned the thundershirt

Possibly we ordered the wrong size

But so much Velcro
His long coat was wrapped in with Velcro

He was really not happy

People say it works for their dogs

Although the hound from hell doesn't give a toss about fireworks etc

He saves it up for the motorhome
Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thundershirts are supposed to comfort a dog. You could try wrapping him in a really close fitting material like crepe bandage criss crossed all over his body? Or a really tight t shirt? I have seen a theory floating around, though, that thundershirts are just suppressing the dog's emotions and not helping him get over his anxiety. Who knows? If it works then it would be good. 
I see the vets are selling Zylkene as a calmer. They usually look for scientific evidence that these things work? Adaptil can sometimes help too.


When dogs bark at people it is because they want them to go away. Of course people do go away so this reinforces the behaviour. Known as the Postman syndrome because the dog barks at postman - he goes away - dog feels relief and so repeats and repeats and repeats. Very hard to turn a dog around from these, reinforced, behaviours without lots of cooperation from people who would stop and wait for the dog to be quiet before moving away.


If the approach of people could be predicted then the dog could be distracted with lots of tasty food until the person has gone away. Known as the "bar open - bar closed" technique. The bar opens at the approach of people and closes when they are gone. Works on dogs that bark at other dogs too. Timing has to be good to get the treats out before the dog gets too agitated/fearful. Once fear sets off all the chemicals in the brain, the dog often cannot eat (or listen!) anyway as it needs all its energy for the fight/flight response. 
Shouting makes things worse because the dog thinks we are joining in with his barking! Tightening the lead makes the dog think we, too, are fearful and this reinforces his opinion .


All in all a very difficult condition to deal with The longer they have been doing it the harder it is to change.


----------

